# 8 Evil Habits that Hijack Your Progress And Snuff Out Your Motivation



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Don’t let anybody tell you what your ultimate potential is. You just don’t know. You’ve got to go ahead and test yourself, and put yourself in the gym day in and day out.” ~ Hugo RiveraIt is a bodybuilding myth that only genetically gifted people can developed muscular physiques. In fact, anecdotal evidence shows that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

